# low volume



## tomfedex (May 8, 2010)

yamaha rx-v765 receiver installed with energy encore speakers. The problem I have is the volume has to be ste around -49.5 before you can hear sound am I doing something wrong


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

No, I am not sure myself why the -db spec is in place but everyone uses it. My Pioneer is the same way, my listening volume is usually around -17db / -13db depending on the codec that the studio uses on the disc. To my knowledge this is common practice.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tomfedex said:


> yamaha rx-v765 receiver installed with energy encore speakers. The problem I have is the volume has to be ste around -49.5 before you can hear sound am I doing something wrong


I also think is normal. Did you run YPAO to autocalibrate??? Do you own a SPL meter to fine tune the speaker level (with my RXV2700 I always have to adjust a little)???

I agree depending on what you're using the volume will change, with my burned CD's I use -45.0 and is loud, with movies between -30.0 to -25.0 or my apartment will :hsd:

Good luck .

P.S.: I forgot check your settings to see if you have right....I can't recall the name but is for night watching, and also the dynamic range, in mine has to be set at Max.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Depending on the efficiency of the speakers, the "-" level will vary.

With my Magnepans, I have them at -10dB to 0 for normal listening and don't hear anything appreciable until around -40dB or so (-75dB is mute on my Marantz)

If I swap in my high efficiency horn speakers, I have them at -30dB to -20dB for normal listening.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a 140W Denon receiver and very high sensitivity speakers (Klipsch RB81 @ 97dB/w/m) At -50 dB on the receiver it pretty quiet. I normally watch movies at -25dB and it's pretty loud (> -20db and it is way too loud). Listening to streaming music from the Denon I have to turn it down a bit to around -35dB for medium loud and -40dB for comfortable listening. Using an iPod I used to have to turn it up a little more (+5dB).

One thing to consider is the input levels of the sources. Some receivers will allow you to boost the line level input voltage of individual sources so that you can make them all equal. This will make it so -25dB sounds the same loudness on every device.

The others are right about speaker level settings also. If you ran Audissey it might bump a lot of your speakers down. It did for me as some of my speakers were set at -12dB. That would mean -50dB on the dial would really be like -62dB on that speaker.

The efficiency of the speaker will come into play as another member pointed out. Figure that a lower sensitivity speaker needs more wattage to reach he same loudness as a higher efficiency speaker. The Energy Encore speakers are fairly low sensitivity at 87.5dB. They are 6 ohm so they will draw more power from your amp, but can put a bit of strain on it if your amp/receiver isn't built to handle 6 ohm loads.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Depending on the source material mine varies between 20 and 40. I've got a denon 3808ci.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Sounds completely normal :bigsmile:


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Stange but true. Just turn it up.

Matteo


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I know exactly what the OP is referring to, so I understand his pains...

Unfortunately, he's running a Yamaha which doesn't have something like the "IntelliVolume" feature found on Onkyo and Integra AVRs. This feature allows the user to reduce or increase the "gain" for each individual input going through and connected to the AVR -- while it was really meant as a "balancing" or "leveling" device so one input isn't as ridiculously louder or lower than another, many Onkyo/Integra owners, like me, use it like a power amp's "sensitivity" or "input level control" whereby we can boost, say, the DVD player input so it "seems" louder at a lower volume. The "IntelliVolume" trim system runs from -12dB to +12dB, and I have been keeping my "DVD" input (which contains my Oppo Blu-ray player via HDMI) at "+10dB" on "IntelliVolume" trim. When I had more than one device connected to my Onkyo 605, I would keep them all at +10dB, such as the CD changer, etc., but since I moved my dedicated two channel room to another system, now controlled with an Onkyo stereo receiver, all I have is the BD player connected to the 605 in my theater room, and it's set to +10dB IntelliVolume.

What does this do? Well, it makes DVDs and Blu-rays "appear" to be playing back at a louder level with a lower number on the display screen -- like the OP and many other HT enthusiasts, I don't like when you see a very high number on the master volume readout in order to get satisfactory playback levels. So, using IntelliVolume allows to "crank up" the receiver's amp like a power amp's sensitivity gain control for more volume. But it is PERCEIVED volume increase, as when you raise IntelliVolume into the positive (+) decibels, the receiver will automatically lower the maximum volume available accordingly -- but still, it does seem like your AVR is more powerful at lower levels, and I think that is something the OP is after. As far as I know, only Onkyo and their upscale Integra line offer this kind of feature. Someone else may have more information.

Now, I used to leave my IntelliVolume settings on an older TX-SR600 at "+12dB" across the board for inputs, but like a power amp, you shouldn't max out gain on any input or any device -- so I have since decided to lower it down to "+10dB".

Incidently, I am using IntelliVolume on my TX-8555 stereo receiver in the two channel music system, and have the "CD" input for my CD changer cranked up to "+9dB" as it seemed that was plenty of gain for playback.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Osage_Winter said:


> I know exact
> Unfortunately, he's running a Yamaha which doesn't have something like the "IntelliVolume" feature found on Onkyo and Integra AVRs. This feature allows the user to reduce or increase the "gain" for each individual input going through and connected to the AVR --


Well.... on my Yamaha RXV 2700 I can adjust the volume to any input (similar to your Onkyo), I can have the DVD @ +3.0db, Video 1 @ +2.0db, etc. so when I change the input it wont be a big increase in the volume... 

My room is really small (around 13x17 and open to a small kitchen), so I'm okay with my -30.0db volume, I never dream of using the reference level unless I want to have a :boxer: with my neighbors...... :bigsmile:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

salvasol said:


> Well.... on my Yamaha RXV 2700 I can adjust the volume to any input (similar to your Onkyo), I can have the DVD @ +3.0db, Video 1 @ +2.0db, etc. so when I change the input it wont be a big increase in the volume...


Oh, okay, so you do have something similar to Onkyo's IntelliVolume. I didn't know Yamahas had this feature; are you sure you aren't referring to the individual channel levels you set during calibration?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Osage_Winter said:


> I didn't know Yamahas had this feature; are you sure you aren't referring to the individual channel levels you set during calibration?


Yes...those are the levels to calibrate each speaker for reference volume (L + R + C + SL + SR + SWFR) this is something different....here is a quote from user's manual:

" *■ Volume Trim (Volume trimming)*
Use this feature to adjust the level of the signal input at
each input source. This is useful if you want to balance the
level of each input source to avoid sudden changes in
volume when switching between input sources.
Control range: –6.0 dB to +6.0 dB
Initial setting: 0.0 dB
y
This parameter also affects the signals output at ZONE OUT
jacks.
• You can only adjust the volume for the current input source
using this setting." :dontknow:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

salvasol said:


> Yes...those are the levels to calibrate each speaker for reference volume (L + R + C + SL + SR + SWFR) this is something different....here is a quote from user's manual:
> 
> " *■ Volume Trim (Volume trimming)*
> Use this feature to adjust the level of the signal input at
> ...


Well, you're right then -- that "Volume Trim" is exactly like Onkyo's IntelliVolume control feature. Nice to know other manufacturers are providing this kind of ability.

So, what is the issue with this Volume Trim...did it not "wake up" the sound enough?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Osage_Winter said:


> So, what is the issue with this Volume Trim...did it not "wake up" the sound enough?



I'm happy with my system... is the original poster who was wondering why he need to set the volume around -49.5db to start hearing something :yes:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

salvasol said:


> I'm happy with my system... is the original poster who was wondering why he need to set the volume around -49.5db to start hearing something :yes:


Yes -- I noticed and realized that after I responded to you. I lost track of the OP's name and such!

My apologies.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Osage_Winter said:


> Yes -- I noticed and realized that after I responded to you. I lost track of the OP's name and such!
> 
> My apologies.


No apology is needed .... :T


Remember this is the friendly forum on the net.... :bigsmile: :innocent:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

salvasol said:


> this is the friendly forum on the net.... :bigsmile: :innocent:


...and a _very_ welcome, refreshing sentiment at that...


----------

